# Corallife Pump



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a corallife 220gal skimmer, the shaft in the pump broke. I suppose I have to buy the whole impeller which is costly, as much as some pumps. Can anyone here suggest what kind of pump I can use as a replacement instead of just replacing the impeller or any suggestion is welcome.


----------

